# Probleme mit Onlineverbindungen in FIFA 2005



## Gonin (5. Juni 2005)

Na Hallo habe ein Problem und hoffe das mir irgend jemand helfen kann.

Beim Online spielen von FIFA 2005 kommt es regelmäßig vor das ich nicht mit anderen Spielern verbunden werden kann. Woran kann das liegen da es manchmal für ein paar spiele funktioniert aber dan wieder nicht mehr. Benutze ein T-Sinus 154 modem und habe ne T1 Leitung.

Thx Gonin


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juni 2005)

Eventuell an den Einstellung deiner Firewall oder der Firewall der Gegenseite ?
Ich würde sowas besser in einem Fifa Forum posten, die kennen die Kinderkrankheiten ihres Lieblingsspiels besser


----------

